# Differentiating Female Bettas



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

When looking for females, how can you tell the difference in betta type? For example, wouldn't a veiltail, delta, and halfmoon female look similar? How could a novice breeder determine which female was right for the male, just color?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

thanks for using the pictures. That helped a lot.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh I forgot about the PK female. In the PK's whether it is a male or female the anal fin should slant toward the back gradually getting wider. At the bottom of the back part it should come to a very sharp point. I'll try to get a picture of how it should be.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok here are two examples of PK females. One being a terrible one one being a very good one.

This is a very bad PK female. Notice how the back of the anal fin is rounded.









This is a very good PK female. Notice how the back of the anal fin comes to a very sharp point.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

what can you tell me about this female? what Breed and is she good to start conditioning?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

How old is she? She looks like a female CT or PK cross. I'd have to see her flared out really. Her anal fin looks to wide for a PK. What are you planing on breeding her to? Please don't tell me she's a HM. If she is she's terrible. All her fins are way to spicky. Don't even start breeding a fish that is that bad, that's if you were told she's a HM. Look at my avatar boy and notice how nice and smooth his caudal edges and all his fins are all the way around. No spikes. He just took First Place and Best in Show in the new breeder class in Cal. in Aug.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

When it comes to females, im really limited in knowledge. Thanks for your help. I also had a hunch she was a CT and will most likely breed her to my male CT. I really want a HM female so i should be on a lookout for a female with rounded caudal? BTW, you are a bettawhisperer.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

for a female HM you want the half noon shape with the sharp corners. Take a look at the female where I pointed that out. What male are you going to breed the HM female to? Post a picture of the CT male that you are going to use. Do you have an idea what you're going to do with 200 fry? if you're going in to breeding Bettas you want to start out with a good pair. No sence in breeding inferior fish. There are enough of those around already.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Here is the male. He is an ugly version of your avatar. I really enjoy this fish so dont put him down. you experts would maybe not classify him as HM but in my mind he made the cut.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

No he's very pretty. What female are you going to use?


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

I may wait for a HM female, or may use my white doubletail female that I have been conditioning and see what comes out. I just found out my neighbors getting married and wanted to use the betta fry as gifts on the tables. At least I know I will have less culls that way. Who knows, if they are nice, I may sell them on my island.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

The wedding thing. That's a terrible idea! Most people first don't want them. Then there are the ones who take them home and kill them because they don't know how to take care of them. This has been done many times and they are always a disaster. You'd be better off to raise them to three months old and then selling them on EBay or someplace.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

ok thanks for the headsup. Ill try sell them on craigslist and use the money to help me buy a matched pair from aquabid. The only good thing about breeding in Hawaii is the temperature is their natural enviroment= no heaters, and there is live food everywhere, mosquito larvae and bloodworms.

Since there is no breeders that i have found on this island or state as a matter of fact, I think finding serious buyers may not be too hard as long as the price is right.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

OK good that sounds good.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

bettawhisperer-

How did you get started in breeding and what advice could you give me?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I started out with a cheap pair of VT's from Petsmart just to try with. Then when that went will I started getting really good pairs. I'm going to post a Betta breeding tutoral with pictures if I ever get the time. It will explane most everything in it.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Just posted the tutoral.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Your avatar is the same picture as the California betta society webpage. Is that your fish? Roberta Jordan? If so awesome and congrats.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes that's him and me. I'm very proud of that. he won Best in his class in the Cal. show in Aug.


----------

